# I've got a bee in my bonnet



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

Why, why, why do console game developers insist on using unassignable control layouts.:hissyfit: The only game I know of that had assignable controls was Return to Castle Wolfenstien. A great game in it's own right but one of the best things about it was assignable controls. It was wonderful to be able to use the controller the way it was best for me not the way some developer tells me is the best way for me. I know it would be dead easy to make all games with assignable controls so why not? It seems like a win win to me. Easy for the developers and better for the gamer. Any thoughts as to why they insist in doing this to us?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

While I own no consoles, I do hear and feel your pain! If I'm playing a first person shooter on my pc, the first thing I do is go into the settings and adjust the controls to the style/layout I'm used to. I'm too old to learn new tricks! :bigsmile: Maybe this is why I don't own a console... :dunno:

mech


----------



## bob1029 (Feb 26, 2007)

I too need controls to be set to very demanding specifications. Every time I reinstall BF2 and try to fly a plane/helicopter, things go very badly when I forget to un-invert the mouse control... :help:


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

I STRONGLY agree, though there are several games that do allow button mapping nowadays. TimeSplitters 2 stands out in my mind as the absolute best case scenario, as you can literally assign any function to any button. And you're right, I can't see this option taking more than a day or two to program into the game - it just comes down to laziness and how polished a game is.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I USUALLY try to stick with the original assignments, mostly just because it gripes me to no end when I go to a friend's to play on his console, and his buttons are all screwy and I either have to go and remap them or try to learn them. For example while playing Forza, I'll forget about his crazy mapping scheme and instead of a 4 - 3 downshift going into a long sweeper, I'll hit reverse and spin out. Then again, I did appreciate how in the Halo profiles each individual player had their mapping saved.


----------

